# Help MY Id SHarks Eye Going bloodshoot and milky



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

I got home to se my Oreo "iridescent shark" got a blood shot eye with milky ness around it im gona try to post a picture up quick!!i dont know if he got spoked and hurt himself it just looks bad and i wana help the guy...his other eyes seems alright... "prays for him over nite goes fine" my other fish are all fine "knocks on wood"


thx philly


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump!! his eye is less bloodshoot il try to post a pic tomorrow before his eye falls out or something.... i put some aquarium salt in and bumped the temp to se if it helps


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That sounds like all you can do. Sounds like he injured his eye somehow, the best of luck~


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

How big is your ID shark? It may have run into something... Salt and temp raise sound like a good idea. You could try adding some melafix, it helps with bacterial infections.

Good luck.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Could be a bacteria, forget the name of it but melafix might help. =


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

hes about 9+ inches ..i'm thinking he prob poked his eye... but now its got worse/better hes got a growth comming off his eye but he still seems happy i dont understand and its hard to like hospitalize a big fish.. this fish is in my 130g tank can his "mushroum looking growth"off his eye contaminate my water??


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Im no expert but it sounds like its just the cornea repairing its self, and I dont think it would have any effect on your water


----------

